# Laugh a little (303) VS (970)



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

YO!! What about 719?


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Again I am a little slow but. Do we both rip on 719 or are they in the 970 faction? Or do we give them a free pass cuz they have to deal with the fact that C- Springs is theirs? sj


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

*719 Nuetral??*

I think 719 is Switzerland. They are caught in the middle with their water direction and location. On the other hand, maybe its Crips vs Bloods and they are the "Jets"??

-BA


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

Why does everyone think that Colorado Springs is the home of Chancelor Palpatine? (aka Darth Sidious/The emperor from Star Wars if you're not up on your sci-fi)

I admit I call the Focus on the Family complex "The Reichstag"... But frankly, churches make good neighbors, IMO, and I like living here.

Just a little off-topic.

I was expecting this thread to be more like one of my favorite jokes:
Question:
What's the difference between an environmentalist and a developer?
Answer:
A developer wants to build a house in the mountains. An environmentalist already lives in a house in the mountains.

I'm just trying to be humorous; my apologies if I give offense.


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

What about Fort Collins, they are 970 and front range!?!? this is getting confusing. Maybe we should just blow up eisenhower tunnel and build a wall on the continental divide.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

i thought the continental divide was a beer?? I like everybody w/ beer!!


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

No silly, the continental divide refers to the gap in IQ from those on the wester half (IQ below 60) and those on the Eastern Half (me, IQ of 4,000 cfs)

And for "helio-something-or-rather" we understand you were TRYING to be funny. You Springs folk are so cute! I actually like driving down there, it's like a petting zoo.

Biyatches!


----------



## J Rock (May 19, 2005)

Greely, Ault, Windsor, Fort Morgan... these are all 970 as well and they are further from the mountains than any front range cities are. Should they too be included with mountain towns? 

Why don't we go back to being on the same team and hating people from California and Texas? The state is expecting 1 million new people to move here in the next 20 years, clogging our highways, ski runs and rivers. Where do you think many of them are coming from? 

Just my two cents :wink:


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

What bridge do you want me to jump from?
I am originally from California, and I moved here (in 95) from Texas.

<geronimo!>


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

I liked you alot better when you were just from C- Springs


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

woooo.....just glad he didn't include hatin Arkansas. Everybody loves us razerbacks...and we hate Texas too. :wink: 


tommy


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

To further complicate the issue. . .

I can factually say that there are some sheep fuckers in 303, but that I've conversely met some people from 970 who wouldn't dream of getting a little on the other side of the fence.

It starts to breakdown the whole social order when you might have a corporate-finance working, hybrid-driving. . .sheepfucker??? among the population. It's almost like people are different wherever they come from. . .


----------



## l-dot (Dec 20, 2003)

*texas is the reason*

This is a little off topic but while on the subject of texas hating. Why didn't we let Texas secede when they wanted to? That way Bush wouldn't be a us citizen and couldn't be president. 

Anyways why are you fighting over CO it all sucks compared to the OC. It is all about big malls and fake boobs.

-Leo


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*hey now wait a damn minute*

I moved from Durango to Bayfield, so if we're 60 points lower in IQ than those on the buttrange...erm frontrange.... and Bayfield is 80 points lower than Durango....no wonder we boat the psycho stuff, we're too retarded to know better



and Mr Tomcat..... (you ain't getting off easy) Git your Arkybutt out here and school us on how to get the plastic down the crick


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

I like sheep they are so warm but chickens now thats a good time.... you can spin them!! But best of all i like Brook so easy.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Hyde,lmao at you or any of your sorry ass no chainsawing durango chumps boating anything psycho..What did you paddle so hard this year,smelter at 7000?Just sit back in your seat and turn the tv back on...
Gary

ps-I don't claim anybody,all of your area codes suck!

Don't forget what happened to tupac and biggie!


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Biggie just couldn't take the pressure anymore, so he faked it and now he's chillin' in Jamaica...right?

Gary - a few of us went up after your run Saturday. Dude...that was a lot more water than the first D. Cheers to that, you got brass ones.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*Gary Gary Gary*

isn't that the name of that Sponge Bob's pet snail?

You wuss ass, I did manage to paddle 6 miles with a broken wrist, does that count? was your sorry ass at FIBArk, were you there on Pine? or Lake Creek? hhmmmmm you're all quiet all winter and spring, now you got to start shite. 

Bring your ass down here and school us...


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Laugh a Little (303) vs (970)*

hey now.... I want in on this action! I can't let you folks on the other side of the MS-- much less, y'all paddlers on the other side of the Divide-- have all the fun.

I mean, we may have stacks of tires in our front lawns, enough trailer parks to put most other states to shame, family trees that only have a couple of branches, and an irrational attachment to the *LEGEND* that is *Dale Earnhardt, Jr*., but we've also got the Ocoee, Rock Island, the Nolichucky, and the Nantahala and Chatooga rivers right over the state line-- so that has to count for _some_ degree of redemption, right?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

what ever man


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I haven't been quiet all year hyde,I just don't hang at play runs or parks...I run big shit,I hit the taylor this weekend at HIGH water!Suprised you even sacked up for anything with even a broken nail yet alone a wrist..I guess for a hole *** you get some kudos...

Who the hell is dale eranhardt?What the hell you talking about?Alright I'll give you rock island,now go give your sister some flowers and stay out of yankee territory or you will be reliving the past...


Yea caspian it was very big for sure...Felt really good about it and stuck everything until the notch and got spanked,made it out of there only to get stomped on the falls around the corner...LOL,i'll try again next year...


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

it seems that the 303's live there because they have to for work or whatever, and the western slopers live here because it is better and we made it work somehow. why else would one choose vail or denver over the butte or durango? unless you like the city, which i actually jones for from time to time. all good fun


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*damn...now the Tenn boys gotta chime in*

I think they got more trailers and rusty fridges in Bayfield than in the entire State of Tennessee, the IQ is definitely lower here too, except for Gary, but then he's a flaming snail.

#%#^%#! Gary! Thanks for cheering me up today, I missed your rants. and &*^#*&#^%@^% I suck at playboating, I really hate playboating. I buy one playboat and I get labeled for life.

How was Taylor? That's on my todo list this year. You up to showing me that one? Just don't bend over

:twisted:

Dale...wasn't that a yahoo NASCAR ******* who drove into the wall? You know, in the south, they think NASCAR drivers are athletes, along with golfers... HUH?


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

For sure hyde,had a good line sat...More than happy to take you there....
Gary


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*I gotta do a CWWA Durango Weekend thingy*

I got volunteered to lead a group for the CWWA weekend in Durango this weekend, thinking I want to head up that way the weekend after to do Taylor on maybe saturday, then head over and run Lake Creek again on Sunday and kick the ^%$^% log that knocked my forehead last Friday.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

hyde I'm done paddling for the year...I get shoulder surgery real soon so I will be out til ski season...Just giving you shit,I haven't paddled the taylor in 5yrs or so...Usaully it takes a nice smile and a sports bra to get me there...
Gary


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*bummer Gary*

if you want a truly great 2nd opinion on your shoulder, <cringe> go to Dallas, there's a shoulder doc there by the name of Wayne Burkhead at the WB Carrell Memorial Clinic. He's the best in North America, if not the world. Does all the major pro sports teams in Texass and several states around. My wife used to work for him and the guy is first class.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

The only thing good in texASS is it's a great place to litter...That would be the only reason I would consider to go there---well or maybe to watch CU win the big 12 AGAIN!F%^*&K texASS!


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*that was pretty cool of CU to do that*

Just got to keep them from getting too stoned before the game and save the hookers until AFTER the game!


----------



## Jaxxon (May 19, 2005)

Gary E said:


> I haven't been quiet all year hyde,I just don't hang at play runs or parks...I run big shit,I hit the taylor this weekend at HIGH water!Suprised you even sacked up for anything with even a broken nail yet alone a wrist..I guess for a hole *** you get some kudos...
> 
> Who the hell is dale eranhardt?What the hell you talking about?Alright I'll give you rock island,now go give your sister some flowers and stay out of yankee territory or you will be reliving the past...
> 
> ...


Here's just one example. Should I take 5 min more to find a dozen more?


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

*Yaaaawn*


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

303 vs 970  my 2 cents on a boring as hell 719 afternoon - 

Like Mang said it is 719 that leads the pack, 970 is a close 2nd and the rangers down in 303 should be considered part of Kansas not Colorado! Denver, Ft Collins, Hugo, Limon, whatever - 303ers seriously need to look around at their peers.  

As for you in Ft Collins you should belong to your closest peer group - the great sage fields and blowing wind of Wyo. A hair cut complete with the Wyo tail or mullet will ensure that you are accepted into this similar yet very different landscape. Northern Colorado = Where the men are men and the sheep are scared 

We know that most of you 303ers cant hang up here for a winter you have to migrate east to the rolling plains known as the Front Range/W. Kansas. This migration can be seen every Sunday evening slowly rolling along I-70 in the summer and every Sat and Sun evening during ski season. MOOOOOOOOOO. Someone should remedy this problem by the installation of drive through liquor stores every mile or so to make the migration as painless as possible. Never been to Golden but it seems to be ruled by ego maniacs playboatin in tubes. If that is not bad enough pitt bulls are free to run and attack whoever they like (this part I like). Fun but not my cup-o-tea.

I am jealous of the 970 crowd  It is not fair that you get the best ski area(s) in the state - complete with the best parks  also these area(s) are chuck full of tall, blond, rich, one piece ski out fit, with a accent, tourist women. YOU SUCK ASPEN. But you also have Rifle, Silt, Delta, and dare I say Montrose, - pillars of ******* society this is why I am truly jealous. 

Yes as 719ers we are lumped with all the worst kind of weirdos in the worst ranger city next to Aurora  Colorado Springs. The Focus on the Family cult gives the rest of us a bad name this is why I choose to hang out with the ********  A higher class of people up here in the 719 area code.

Here in 719 Lake Creek was runnin 200 cfs or so about day break today when I was drivin the pass - one cast and blast season just got over with another around the corner. The fishin is great, there are more ducks than ever, and deer season starts Sat. With all the great sunny afternoons the dirtbiken has been epic this year. Oh yea later this week I have to put my new M-7 snowmobile together  I will probably only get in about 90 days in the BC this year. 

970 is sweet and 303 is full of sweet guys :lol: but 719 is truly a neck paradise!


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

I am laughing to hard to insult your lame ass. But give me a few minutes. Danm if it was'nt for folloing my peepee I would be in 208 which makes all the other mentioned seem tame and lame. sj


----------



## wycoloboater (Nov 18, 2003)

RDNEK, 

Since you had to bring wyoming into it and a little sheep joke so I got one for ya.

Two cowboys, one from wyoming and one from colorado are riding fence when they see a sheep with its head stuck in the fence. The wyoming cowboy hops off his horse, drops his droors and gets to business on the sheep. 

Once finished, he pulls up his pants, hops back on his horse and looks to the colorado cowboy and says "your turn".

The colorado cowboy hops off his horse, drops his britches and sticks his head in the fence.

307 - 

Zach.


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

I must say though, Out here in VA, people are like ohhh.... Ive been to Colorado, and im like what part..... they reply "Denver"....... hahah..... ahaha...... Good one!
Ben


----------



## prozoned (Jun 17, 2005)

you focking idiots better get it rite, 970 includes us fort collins kids

ps. we dont have sex with sheep, they are actually pigmy goats


----------

